# Mass Grave found near Lake Chapala



## challenger2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mexican authorities find 42 corpses in mass graves


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is near La Barca and is now up to over 60 bodies.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Various reports on the war and related terrorism have speculated that there are thousands of "missing" in Mexico. Mass graves have been discovered in various parts of the country, over the course of the past several years. Regarding the Lakeside communities: I don't think there's much connection other than La Barca being about 50 miles driving distance. La Barca is home to an excellent, my favored, variety of Birrea. Reports such as this, though, do draw attention to the atrocities of war (unconventional as it is).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes you are correct, La Barca is on the other side of the moon as far as Chapala is concerned but it is on that border area in Michoacan which has been pretty nasty lately.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



Various reports on the war and related terrorism have speculated that there are thousands of "missing" in Mexico. Mass graves have been discovered in various parts of the country, over the course of the past several years. Regarding the Lakeside communities: I don't think there's much connection other than La Barca being about 50 miles driving distance. La Barca is home to an excellent, my favored, variety of Birrea. Reports such as this, though, do draw attention to the atrocities of war (unconventional as it is).

Click to expand...

_So, Longford, I am a big fan of birria on occasion and live in Ajijic - not that far from La Barca. I normally seek birria in certain restaurants on the Chapala-Guadalajara Carretera but might drive to La Barca for a special birria treat. Please enlighten me as to where this special variety of birria is in La Barca, why birria there is a unique variety and the name of your favorite restaurant serving ths treat. I am quite sincere even though La Barca is about 80 kilometers from my home. Thanks in advance.


----------

